# Before I ask.



## smoker62 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello all , new to the forum . I am starting to get interested in prairie dog shoots but have never done one. I want to sell some rifles I have acquired and buy a specific gun for this purpose. I have no idea the value and Googling has them all over the board and models galore in the same brand . Can I ask opinions before I list in classifieds? I dont want to ask here and violate a policy.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

All i know is any rem 700 is only worth 50 bucks now that they are not safe anymore. But i will be kind enough to take them of your hands for safteys sake  . I dont think i violates any policys ask away


----------



## smoker62 (Oct 26, 2010)

Allrighty then, just so happens I do have a Rem model 700 in 22-250 with a Bausch & Lomb Balvar II scope. Not for 50 though, 

I also have a Win #100 pre 64 .308, good condition ,no scope ,a Win 670 in 243. with a cheapo weaver 4x good condition as well. Maybe 30 rounds through the .243 . The other two I dont even know the last time they were shot.

Any opinions on values, I know condition is key.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Go to sites like Gunbroker and Auction arms, though you need to sign up as a member in GB to do what I am going to suggest. Log into GB and search for the gun you need to find the value of. Then change from current auctions to auctions closed in the last 90 days. Only use the ones where the guns have actually sold and are in similar condition. On Auction Arms go to the advance search and choose the 90 day option. If selling locally go about $25-$30 higher since buyers on those sights have FFL and shipping fees added to their costs.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't get it, you already have 22-250. Why sell it and buy another one that will do the same job on prairie dogs? Unless you want to sell all of those and buy a better quality one? That I can understand...My personal choice for small game is .204 but that's me. Fast, flat, and devastating out to 400 yards.


----------



## smoker62 (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess I am looking for a heavy barrel , possily different caliber. From what I hear , the heavy barrel will be much better for prolonged shooting , but I am just starting to do my research on this topic.


----------

